

Blackbird browser - good niche or racist? - poppysan

http://www.blackbirdhome.com/index.html<p>As one of the few black hackers I know, I would be the first to applaud anything created that makes me feel included.<p>That being said, would I use blackbird?  NO.<p>Not because its separatist. Not because its divisive.  I wouldn't use it because there is nothing I can do with a black browser, that I cant do with a non-genre specific browser.<p>I consider myself a developer, which has no connotations to race.  But once it does, then the need for a varied opinion or counterpart would need to exist.<p>That is the issue with BlackBird.  As of now, IE or Firefox, etc doesnt address any particular audience.  Yahoo as a portal may have mainstream content.  So then a niche portal is needed.<p>I agree that there are area of hard to find content that may need a specific counterpart.  But a browser? Thats like making Black-centric spoons and forks.  pointless.<p>Thoughts?
======
noodle
i think its someone trying to make a quick buck and create a small media storm
to attract the users.

having said that, i think that if something like this were to become truly
successful, it would probably make me a little sad at how society works.

------
tptacek
Why do you feel disincluded?

------
lucraft
Or both?

